

Programmer/Designer Bartering of Services? - aantix

I'm a Rails engineer by day, wanna-be-entrepreneur by night.  I have a subscription site that I have maintained for years that is desperately in need of aesthetic redesign. It doesn't make much money (never has) but I am fond of it, so I'd like to keep maintaining it.<p>If there was a designer out there:<p>1) That needed development work done and
2) That can produce an html/css mockup for their requested feature set and
3) Can outline in detail the specific features they'd need me to implement and 
4) Their features were similar in scope for the effort needed to redesign my site,<p>then I'd be willing to do some development work in exchange for design work.<p>Any ideas as to where I could search for this type of arrangement?
======
kfullert
I'm actually in a similar position - I work for a company by day as a
developer, work on ideas for myself by night, but my design skills are fairly
lacking and ideally looking for someone that can help out with a 1-2 page
landing site to gauge interest in my current project - any suggestions for
where or how to look would be great

------
fwdbureau
Someone posted this here some time ago, looks like a great resource:
<http://hackerbuddy.com/> Otherwise, maybe we could get in touch? I'm working
on something with an open-source CMS but it's lacking a few features and i'm
mostly a graphic guy. i'd be happy to discuss

~~~
aantix
Sounds great. You can email me at jim.jones1@gmail.com. The site I'd like to
redesign is <http://www.runfatboy.net>

------
ashraful
Email me at inlith@gmail.com

My portfolio is at madebyargon.com

